# Don't Forget the Exclusive ShadowSpear Forum Member Discount



## Revision (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey ShadowSpear members - Happy New Year. We hope that you're all doing well and that your 2012 is off to a kickass start. 

We just wanted to take a minute to remind you that all ShadowSpear members receive 30% off in the Revision online store (http://www.revisionmilitary.com/store/) if you enter the code *SHADOW *when going through checkout. 

Start off the new year with some new eyewear.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 11, 2012)

30% off is pretty generous, thank you.


----------

